

Why you should Not use MongoDB for your app? - nawazdhandala
http://blog.cloudboost.io/why-you-should-not-use-only-mongodb/

======
vipulneo
other that joins what can be the place where mongodb does not work properly?

~~~
nawazdhandala
Transactions :)

